# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل > سوال: boot.ini در ويندوز 7

## bms2002

حتما مي دونيد كه فايل boot.ini ساختاري متني داشته و حاوي اطلاعاتي درباره بارگذاري سيستم عامل و انتخاب اولويت و زمان اين انتخاب مي باشد.....
مي خواستم ببينم آيا يه همچين فايلي يا مشابه اون تو ويندوز 7 هم هست و كجا؟!!!!  :متفکر:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آيا يه همچين فايلي يا مشابه اون تو ويندوز 7 هم هست و كجا؟!!!!


خیر، ساختار اون اطلاعات در ویستا و 7 تغییر کرده. برای اعمال تغییرات در این داده ها، ویندوز یک ابزار command-line با نام bcdedit.exe ارائه میکنه. البته افراد مختلف براش رابط گرافیکی هم نوشتند.

----------

